# Helena is sick, please pray for her.



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Last night around 2 in the morning Helena vomited on my bed when she was laying with me. I put her in her crate where she continued to hack and vomit. We had a long night. Andrew woke me up at 6 30 in the morning on his way to work saying she was breathing heavy. I brought her back to bed with me and tried to comfort her. Since we have got up this morning she threw up two more times, it is white and frothy, like stomach acid. She is being very letargic. I took her outside and she pooped twice, normal and solid looking. And she peed once. But she came back inside and waited for me to help her on the couch. Now she is just sleeping, her breathing seems somewhat lighter but not as much. I am taking her to the vet here in about an hour when Andrew comes home on his lunch break. Please pray for my girl, I do not know what is wrong with her. The only thing I can think of is she was digging up the yard last night in a place where some old cooking grease was spilled and I thinks she ate some of it before I could stop her. Other than that, she doesn't chew up any thing that would be dangerous to her. Please say prayers for my sweet girl. Thank you all.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

My well wishes to you and your doggy. :hug:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Best wishes to your dog .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh! let us know right away how she is, poor baby!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I would worry about dehydration since she has thrown up quite a few times. I hope she is okay.....keep us updated. Hugs and kisses from me and. Bella


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I don't know about dehydration in dogs, but I know in babies if their mouth is dry. Her gums felt dry but her tongue feels wet. Will be on our way to the vet here shortly. Will let everyone know how shes doing when I get back.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you can pull the skin up on her back and if it takes awhile for it the go back to normal the she is dehydrated.. if it goes back quick then shes should be ok... thats what our vet told us to do... hope she gets better!! let us know what the vet says


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG... I hope everything is ok.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG hope she is ok, thinking of her, poor girl.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

praying.
keep us updated, im worried


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how scary, I really hope she's going to be ok. If she stops eating or seems dehydrated try to give her some pedialight or chicken broth. Dosia did this to me once and I though he had parvo. I stayed up all night with him giving him an ounce of fluid every hour since he could hold nothing down.
Sounds like Helena just ate something that didn't agree with her, could have very well been the grease. I will say a prayer for her and please keep us updated.
(hugs) I'm so sorry she isn't feeling good.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Your girl is definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so we went to the vet. She perked up a lot at the vet, acting almost normal. The vet checked her over, listened for bowel sounds, he said he didn't hear any which meant that she was dehydrated. She had a fever of 103.5 He said she possibly has a bacterial infection in her intestines. He said we would treat symptoms for now and if she was not doing better tomorrow he would want to do a work up of blood work, xray's. He gave her three injections, one for nausea, one antacid and an antibiotic. He sent me home a script with an antibiotic and also told me to give her prilosec along with it during the course. He said if she continues to throw up tonight not to be overly concerned, it might just need to work itself out. He also sent me home with two cans of bland dog food, he said to try to feed her tonight but not to worry if shes not interested. But he does want to see her eating in the morning. Also he gave me a large syringe and said to give her 3 or 4 or them every hour of pedialyte. I just gave her 3 doses of it. She hacked a little but didn't throw up. I will keep you all updated on her progress over tonight. Lets hope she keeps the pedialyte down and then I will try the canned dog food tonight. 

Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in on the prayers as well. Hope you feel better Helena. It really hurts to see something you love so much not feel well, and that helpless feeling is the worst


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Count me in on the prayers as well. Hope you feel better Helena. It really hurts to see something you love so much not feel well, and that helpless feeling is the worst


Yes it is hard. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww girl I'm sorry she isn't well. I wish I could give you both a big hug right now. I'm always up late so if you stay up with her tonight and wanna talk I got my phone on.
Love you guys (hugs)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks KG. We just gave her more pedialyte, its 6 oz at a time I figured up. She is keeping it down so are and this was her second round of it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's really good. If she's keeping it down then she'll most likely be feeling better really soon.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She perked up when Andrew came home, she was wagging her tail, she didn't get up. But she had more of a brightness back in her eyes. About to put more pedialyte down her!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Aww poor Helena get better soon girly.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong but that would have been my guess. Helena is a young strong girl she will get ovr her bug soon


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok so we went to the vet. She perked up a lot at the vet, acting almost normal. The vet checked her over, listened for bowel sounds, he said he didn't hear any which meant that she was dehydrated. She had a fever of 103.5 He said she possibly has a bacterial infection in her intestines. He said we would treat symptoms for now and if she was not doing better tomorrow he would want to do a work up of blood work, xray's. He gave her three injections, one for nausea, one antacid and an antibiotic. He sent me home a script with an antibiotic and also told me to give her prilosec along with it during the course. He said if she continues to throw up tonight not to be overly concerned, it might just need to work itself out. He also sent me home with two cans of bland dog food, he said to try to feed her tonight but not to worry if shes not interested. But he does want to see her eating in the morning. Also he gave me a large syringe and said to give her 3 or 4 or them every hour of pedialyte. I just gave her 3 doses of it. She hacked a little but didn't throw up. I will keep you all updated on her progress over tonight. Lets hope she keeps the pedialyte down and then I will try the canned dog food tonight.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers.


So glad she is okay for now. Hopefully things stay that way . I had a dog suffer from alot of GI issues. It was something called gastritis. He would vomit up white froth with flecks of blood which would look like coffee grinds. Antacid and probiotics along with a bland diet helped him. I will keep you girls in my thoughts and prayers hugs to Helena :hug:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She just ate a whole can of the dog food we got at the vet! She was really excited about eating!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is great news! Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you perfectpit. I put her in the bedroom where it is more quiet so she can rest.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor girl, glad she is doing better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She is seeming less interested in the pedialyte now, but I think it's because she hates having it forced down her. But she is begging for food. Earlier I let her out to potty and we were kicking around the soccer ball. She acted like she wanted in on the action. She still has her spirit! She has not vomited since 11 this morning. So it's been 12 hours. She sometimes hacks like she is going to but has not. I am guessing it might be another couple of days before she is her old self again. But hopefully she can get some good rest tonight.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad she's doing better.
that happens to a lot of dogs when they go to the vet, which is why its sometimes hard to diagnose, because you have to sometimes go by what the owner says. sometimes you get some whackos lol.
probiotics would be good right now too.
thanks for the updates


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Great, Im glad she is Comin around to her old self


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad she's coming around


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She woke up this morning ready to eat. She ate a whole can. And she took her 2 pills with out too much fuss. I haven't seen her drink any water yet on her own. Which concerns me a little. But I will continue to watch her through out the day. She hasn't vomited at all though!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So happy she is doing better


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena finally drank some water tonight! I have been concerned about her all day, not drinking. But I talked to the vet earlier and he said she would get some liquids from the wet food she was eating, and it was ok to return her to her normal dog food since she hadn't vomited in over a day. She did eat her normal food tonight.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting better! AWESOME!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and kind words.


----------

